# Welcome to the new B&W Gallery!



## terri

Like the name says...... 

Enjoy!


----------



## shorty6049

i know i'm excited!


----------



## Jeff Canes

as is absolute


----------



## terri

So get to posting; it's lonely in here.


----------



## Peanuts

Is this for both film and digi?!  *claps*


----------



## terri

Peanuts said:


> Is this for both film and digi?!  *claps*


Absolutely!


----------



## bnz506

YAY!!


----------



## Weaving Wax

Awesome!


----------



## snownow

Sepia count?


----------



## Digital Matt

Is this any kind of photography, including portraiture?


----------



## terri

snownow said:


> Sepia count?


Why not?


----------



## terri

Digital Matt said:


> Is this any kind of photography, including portraiture?


Actually I made this forum just for you.... :blushing: 

 j/k, anything goes in the realm of B&W photography here!


----------



## Digital Matt

Aww, Terri, you are so sweet.  I can't wait to get back to shooting some good ol Ilford.


----------



## terri

Digital Matt said:


> Aww, Terri, you are so sweet. I can't wait to get back to shooting some good ol Ilford.


Go for it!  And now we have a perfect showcase, don't we?


----------



## gmarquez

13,000 views since starting up the B&W gallery...not bad!


----------



## ShootHoops

I had to blink three times when I saw this. I thought I was seeing things!


----------



## rickpricemba

What did you see?

Rick


----------



## mit4567

It's a nice B & W gallery. If i found any B&W photos, I will definitely upload them.
------------------------------
Mike Tyson
Alabama Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------



## g4pfk

Hi, I love mono images & when allowed I will upload some images.

graham


----------

